# Galveston Jetti Sunday



## ryankopecki (Apr 3, 2008)

Planning on leaving my house in NW houston about 11:00 and being off the water by 6:00. Fish the jettis for black drum, sheeps head, smacks, and whatever else might be around. Can't guarantee fish, but I can guarantee fishing. Have a 25' bay boat. Right now looks like I'm by myself. Looking for 1-2 others.


----------



## Fargus (Feb 13, 2006)

Man, would love to join you, but I have committed to the Spring Fling at Banana Bend Archery club in Baytown. Starts at 9am and ends whenever.


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

Whish there was more notice, would have joined you.


----------



## Kylie (Mar 16, 2008)

ryankopecki said:


> Planning on leaving my house in NW houston about 11:00 and being off the water by 6:00. Fish the jettis for black drum, sheeps head, smacks, and whatever else might be around. Can't guarantee fish, but I can guarantee fishing. Have a 25' bay boat. Right now looks like I'm by myself. Looking for 1-2 others.


pm me next time you go out, im always interested, and i live walking distance from the south jetty.


----------



## BrittLeaE (Apr 15, 2008)

This is on Sunday and on the water by 6am?


----------



## ryankopecki (Apr 3, 2008)

This was last Sunday.


----------

